# horse nervous on trails?



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Are you out on the trails alone or with a buddy? Obviously, if alone, then the issue could well be buddy sour/barn sour.


----------



## CeasarsMom (Feb 26, 2010)

sorry forgot to mention I was out with 3 other horse and riders and the other horses were as calm as can be:?


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

He might just be excited to be out doing what he loves. Get some more trail riding into him, he'll probably settle down.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, sounds like some more mileage will help. Just remember when you are working him in the ring and he plays the lazy card that he's putting you on!!


----------

